# belly fat ?



## nokiabad (Aug 8, 2012)

hi i weight 10 stones j have bit of a belly fat it not really bad, i use treadmill everyday for 20 minites which equals to 1.7 miles would this help me i also do press ups and sit ups, iv been doing this for 3 weeks.

Does anyone no any better way


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

I hear that belly fat is one of the last fats to burn off on men, also is the hardest. You could increase the cardio to 40-45mins.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

Give it time. Three weeks in the grand scheme of things is nothing. What is your eating like? Consistency is the key.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Unfortunately there is no way you can traget fat loss areas, you just have to keep your diet clean and esnsure your eating enough calories and be consistant in your training.

Dave C hit the nail on the head, where 3 weeks is nothing... Just keep at it and you will see the difference if everything is in check.


----------



## nokiabad (Aug 8, 2012)

ok thanks for your replys, what should i eat in the day should i stick with sahkes or just fruit and vegetables or sandwiches


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

nokiabad said:


> ok thanks for your replys, what should i eat in the day should i stick with sahkes or just fruit and vegetables or sandwiches


Read some of the diet stickies fella


----------



## Cadman (Apr 11, 2013)

Walking, Sprinting and adding hills or an incline can burn 180 calories in 30 minutes,

Bicycling and Swimming of 30 minutes can burn 400 to 500 calories.....


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Cadman, how can hill sprints, sprinting or walking burn 180 calories in 30 minutes if 30 minutes of cycling or swimming burns 400 to 500 calories?

That is a dumb post only made so you could post a link to an unrelated site, don't do it again please of you will be banned.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Are you weight training too?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

How old are you Nokia and as Rose asked, do you do any weights?

20 minutes of cardio a day will not make up for a MacDonalds lunch and a Snickers mid morning!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Extreme said:


> How old are you Nokia and as Rose asked, do you do any weights?
> 
> 20 minutes of cardio a day will not make up for a MacDonalds lunch and a Snickers mid morning!


It won't make up for very much at all.


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

To get my mid down i had to loose weight everywhere,just cut callorie intake and cut out beer altogether,i got to a point where i dident want to loose anymore and still dident loose that much from mid, starting out from 10st you might come accross that problem aswell then again you might have better results than i did.

5 aside twice a week helped aswell.

I undone a lot of work in that prosses of loosing not that much.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Jacob, it's great your getting involved but that is not good information to give anyone.

What is a "slim shake" and why is running best in your opinion?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

don't think belly fat

think just fat!

a clean diet, a good resistance program (see stickies) and regular cardio will drop your body fat in time

good luck

using Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## nut369 (Nov 15, 2012)

I know a few people who have found fast results doing intermittent fasting, but I'm not sure whether this is partly muscle they are losing, plus I can imagine its testing in certain situations.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Nut, any diet is testing. Until you are in the correct mindset they are really tough, once you adjust and forget about your old habits they do get easier.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Its about finding out what diet suits each person.


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

jacobbruce said:


> before GYM i was using slim shake on my trainer's request, i bet it has no side effects & gud all the way... you may find any best slim shake in UK market....


Your 'trainer' requested you to use a slim shake rather than teaching you portion control and how to eat a nutritionally balanced diet?

YOU need a new trainer....


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

You defo need to change your trainer mate. That stuff is rubbish.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

jacobbruce said:


> lol
> 
> dude i gt the results, plus he added whole week diet plan in my schedule & workout aswell, but i've shared my experience here, literally i gt 70% results by using shake & 30% frm workout & other diet, the way how i judge d only best reults in the favour of shake is, it works really v fast


Post up what he suggested, will be interesting to see what works so fast.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah would be interesting to see your diet mate.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Slim shake slim shake slim shake FFS change the record


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well this thread no longer makes much sense with half the people having posted in it getting banned for spamming and 1 for being a friend of Meeky who sneakily rejoined the forum again.

I think we can assume we're never going to see this guys diet.


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

Would an ectomorph be able to include cardio into his routine to cut stomach fat while still bulking up?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

it's body fat, the only way to get rid of it is to take in less calories that the body needs to retain that fat...then the body will slowly use that fat store and it will go the same way as it came.


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

justin case said:


> it's body fat, the only way to get rid of it is to take in less calories that the body needs to retain that fat...then the body will slowly use that fat store and it will go the same way as it came.


Well I guess I'll just have to learn to accept my belly


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sounds like you have thrown the towel in already mate?


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

daddy123 said:


> Sounds like you have thrown the towel in already mate?


Nah I didn't mean it like that, it's just that I'm gonna be trying to bulk up for the foreseeable future (65kg/5'10) so wont be able to cut the belly fat anytime soon.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

It's weird ain't it, i'd of just been happy to get to 3/4stone overweight 18months ago, whereas now, the belly fat almost disgusts me and I want rid.

However I know I've got to be patient, as I know if I put my mind to it, I could have it gone faster, but I also know it will come at the expense of muscle mass if i'm not careful.

Yep it's a long haul this road I travel lol


----------

